# TiVo Peanut Remote Comparisons



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Is there anyone here who has enough old TiVo models to have the various peanut remotes and can take a comparison picture of all of them side by side?

Off the top of my head I can think of the Roamio remote (which I don't have - yet) which is smaller than...

The one that came with the Premiere which I do have.

The Glo Remote

The slideout keyboard remote

The older Series 1/2 remote that is supposed to be physically like the Roamio from what I read.

I'm sure there's more than that. What am I missing? What did Series 3 have, I don't remember.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

From left to right: Series 2, Premiere Glo, Slide, Roamio.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Why am I not surprised DaveDFW posted that? haha.  (Nice to know some of the other old timers I remember from ages ago on these forums are still around).

Do you remember what Series 1 had? 

I also know there was a DirecTV variant.

Edit: I imagine moving guide from where it's been to the middle like that will take some getting used to.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep. Guide should be just a quick slide up from the ChUp button. I guess I'll need to develop new muscle memory to find the guide btn in its new location. Or, just use my trusty glow remote.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

DaveDFW said:


> From left to right: Series 2, Premiere Glo, Slide, Roamio.


This is great to see. It looks like the Roamio remote is about the size of the original Series 1 remote which I've always considered ideal. I've come to like the compactness of the slide remote but I've never really cared for the size of the larger peanuts.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

nrc said:


> about the size of the original Series 1 remote


I think I have one of those old remotes down in the basement. Will have to go down there and see if it works. I like the smaller size so I don't have to readjust my hand to get to buttons so much.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

The Series 1 has a Peanut the about the same size as the Roamio's.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The series 1 remote was definitely a bit shorter. The DirecTivo remotes aren't shown, but I think they're about the same size as the series 2/Glo remotes.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

MScottC said:


> The Series 1 has a Peanut the about the same size as the Roamio's.


My series 1 was a Sony and it had a silver non-peanut remote that I really liked.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I saw the Sony Remote... The Peanuts are so much better than the Sony TiVo Remotes.


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

nice that they havent changed much, easy to use


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

replaytv said:


> I think I have one of those old remotes down in the basement. Will have to go down there and see if it works. I like the smaller size so I don't have to readjust my hand to get to buttons so much.


They mostly work but as I recall Live TV and Guide were combined on one button in the original Series 1 remotes. The old remote worked with the Series 3 but if you used both types of remote TiVo assumed that you had a remote with a Guide button so it made bringing the guide up without the Guide button difficult.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The Weakness page has good pictures to help also..
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-peanut-remote.php


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> The Weakness page has good pictures to help also..
> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-peanut-remote.php


That shows button layout, but they seem to be size adjusted.

The TiVo Peanut remote shape is the reason I've never gone with a universal remote for everything. I could easily program all those buttons on a Harmony something or other, but then that "feel" wouldn't be there.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

There were ATT series one, which had standby key.

Here's an old photo Directv, and humax TiVo remotes:










What differs on the directv TiVo remote, is the SAT/TV switch, where the SA has DVr1/DVR2 switch.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Hey, any new Roamio owners who are married to their Glo remotes and want to sell (or trade for) the new Roamio remote? I really like it, and now that we're down to one TiVo in each room the Glo's 1/2 switch is not needed anymore.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Joe Siegler said:


> That shows button layout, but they seem to be size adjusted.
> 
> The TiVo Peanut remote shape is the reason I've never gone with a universal remote for everything. I could easily program all those buttons on a Harmony something or other, but then that "feel" wouldn't be there.


I used a harmony for many years, but then I started using a couple of peanut remotes instead because I found it was just easier.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Big plus I like on this latest Roamio remote--the flat parts on BOTH parts of the peanut. It's rolling off my armrest less now.

I haven't seen the Premiere remote pictured yet. Here it is with the Roamio remote. They're on my TiVo messenger bag. (why such tiny image size restrictions here? Silly.)


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

The moving of the Guide and Zoom buttons is really messing with me... not fun since we still have 3 other TiVos and a Mini with remotes that have the original location of the buttons.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

My biggest issue with the new Roamio remote is that they dumped one of their greatest ever features as if they forgot why they did it.

Glo-remotes and then Premiere remotes have ridges ONLY at the bottom, you pick it up without looking at you know you have it upside down, no such luck with the new remote, and I'm not a fan of the revised button layout.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a Comcast-branded TiVo Peanut remote too. Note the dedicated On-Demand button










This only controlled the old Comcast box I had years back during the Comcast roll-out beta. The STB is long gone, but the remote is still sitting in a drawer with a ~dozen odd remotes.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

There are a few variations of the Glo and Premiere remotes... subtle, mostly manufacturing changes I guess?

Also, I had two Toshiba TiVos (with DVD playback)... here's what that remote looked like.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

The first remote I had, from a Sony SVR-2000. I liked the 'List' button which took you straight to My Shows.



edit.. so how do get images to show up inline?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> edit.. so how do get images to show up inline?


Use the IMG tag and point it to your attached image.

Like this:


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

windracer said:


> Use the IMG tag and point it to your attached image.
> 
> Like this:


Yeah, I loved that remote. I was upset when I had to move to an S2 with the peanut design.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I never thought I would adapt to the peanut after using the Sony remote for so long. I think the smaller size is why I like the Slide so much better.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

monkeydust said:


> My series 1 was a Sony and it had a silver non-peanut remote that I really liked.


Those Sony TiVo remotes looked very similar to the remotes for ReplayTV DVRs. They have a knob kinda thing underneath that sat in your hand nicely. Actually nicer than any other remote I have ever had since.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

I dislike both the new roamio and stream remotes for a very simple reason, the buttons feel cheap. Especially the arrow keys which are used a ton. Could have spent .05 more on better buttons for sure.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> The series 1 remote was definitely a bit shorter. The DirecTivo remotes aren't shown, but I think they're about the same size as the series 2/Glo remotes.


The DirecTV remote looks almost exactly the same as the series 2 remotes. Just a few buttons are labeled differently but that's it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

replaytv said:


> Those Sony TiVo remotes looked very similar to the remotes for ReplayTV DVRs. They have a knob kinda thing underneath that sat in your hand nicely. Actually nicer than any other remote I have ever had since.


Thats because they were both made by UEI.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The problem with the Sony remotes is they're painted. After a few years, the paint flaked off - mine having bald spots where the paint has completely rubbed off.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

SugarBowl said:


> The first remote I had, from a Sony SVR-2000. I liked the 'List' button which took you straight to My Shows.


Yeah, the List button was great. Since they don't have that on new remotes, it would be nice if they had a preference you could set so you could have the first Tivo button press take you into My Show instead of requiring you to press it twice.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Don't forget the (S1?) remotes that TiVo put out in several translucent colors


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> I used a harmony for many years, but then I started using a couple of peanut remotes instead because I found it was just easier.


I would ahve to agree with this too. I actually have a Harmony 200 remote (3 devices) and and have used family member's other Harmony remotes (650 model). While I think they are great remotes that are super easy to program & have their uses, I still go back & prefer my dedicated TiVo peanut remotes over pretty much ANY universal remote.

I think probably because I am so used to its button layout & it's design just feels better in the hand. So much so that I am using a Series 3 (OLED) glo remote with my 4-tuner premiere in the bedroom (since it lights up). I know it lacks the 4 colored A/B/C/D buttons that the Premiere remotes have, but I haven't had a need for their functionality so haven't missed them.


----------



## mather (Jun 4, 2007)

Are the newer glow remotes utilizing 2AAs longer lasting than the original 4AAAs Series3 glow remote? I love my original S3 remote but it goes through batteries like nothing I've seen.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> The first remote I had, from a Sony SVR-2000. I liked the 'List' button which took you straight to My Shows.
> 
> edit.. so how do get images to show up inline?


Some of the DirecTV TiVo remotes had the "list" button, quite useful I would say.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

mather said:


> Are the newer glow remotes utilizing 2AAs longer lasting than the original 4AAAs Series3 glow remote? I love my original S3 remote but it goes through batteries like nothing I've seen.


Yes, they don't go through batteries nearly as fast as the S3 goo-remotes.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, I miss the List button on my Glo remote... luckily my Harmony has a List function that worked with my S3.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

So many buttons these days.


----------

